# Francisco



## francisgranada

Hola a todos,

Quiero preguntaros, ¿cuáles son los diminutivos/apodos/"nickname" del nombre _Francisco_ usados en el mundo hispanohablante (incluso variantes regionales, locales, dialectales ... etc.) ?

Gracias de antemano.
Vuestro Francisco


----------



## nand-o

Hola:
En España, Paco. Creo que en el sur también coexiste con "Curro"


----------



## Pinairun

Y también Quico.
Por aquí, debido al euskera, Patxi (Pachi)


----------



## Lurrezko

En Cataluña, por influencia del catalán, son frecuentes Xesco y Sisco /siscu/.


----------



## francisgranada

Lurrezko said:


> En Cataluña, por influencia del catalán, son frecuentes Xesco y Sisco /siscu/.


 
¿Cómo se prununcia _Xesco_?

P.s. Me interesan también las (los) eventuales variantes en lenguas "minoritarias" (gallego, asturiano, aragonés, eonaviego ....)


----------



## Lurrezko

francisgranada said:


> ¿Cómo se prununcia _Xesco_?
> 
> P.s. Me interesan también las (los) eventuales variantes en lenguas "minoritarias" (gallego, asturiano, aragonés, eonaviego ....)



Con la x de xilófono o xenofobia.


----------



## nand-o

Lurrezko said:


> En Cataluña, por influencia del catalán, son frecuentes Xesco y Sisco /siscu/.


¡Ah! O sea que el mallorquín Xisca es por Francisca. No lo sabía.

Por aquí queda algún "Francho", de hecho a Francisco de Goya le llamaban así en su casa natal y también en Madrid, sus más íntimos. (influencia del aragonés)


----------



## Colchonero

Creo que en América es frecuente *Pancho*.


----------



## francisgranada

Podéis indicar también las versiones femeninas (de _Francisca_), si sean diferentes ... Personalmente conozco _Paquita_ (creo que "Paca" no exista, pero no lo sé ...)


----------



## Peón

Aquí todos los Franciscos son *Panchos.


*


----------



## cbrena

Conozco a un Francisco al que todos llamamos* Chico*. Yo pensaba que era un apodo, pero él insiste en que es un diminutivo de Francisco.


----------



## Erreconerre

francisgranada said:


> Hola a todos,
> 
> Quiero preguntaros, ¿cuáles son los diminutivos/apodos/"nickname" del nombre _Francisco_ usados en el mundo hispanohablante (incluso variantes regionales, locales, dialectales ... etc.) ?
> 
> Gracias de antemano.
> Vuestro Francisco


 
En los pueblos de la sierra sonorense abundan los _Franciscos_ a los que se les llama _Chico_.


----------



## Birke

francisgranada said:


> Podéis indicar también las versiones femeninas (de _Francisca_), si sean diferentes ... Personalmente conozco _Paquita_ (creo que "Paca" no exista, pero no lo sé ...)



Sí que existen. Paca, Paqui, Paquita y hasta Quita le dicen a alguna.

Francis se usaba tanto para chico como para chica (pero creo que ya menos). 
Bueno, es normal que haya menos: en general parece que Francisca es un nombre a extinguir entre mujeres.
Sí se sigue poniendo a chicos, pero ahora los suelen llamar Fran.


----------



## Birke

Al ver que cbrena y Erreconerre nombran lo de Chico, me ha venido a la cabeza una Quica que conocí y que en realidad era Francisca.
No sé si los que se hacen llamar Quico son también Franciscos o más bien Enriques.


----------



## Lurrezko

Birke said:


> Al ver que cbrena y Erreconerre nombran lo de Chico, me ha venido a la cabeza una Quica que conocí y que en realidad era Francisca.
> No sé si los que se hacen llamar Quico son también Franciscos o más bien Enriques.



Son Franciscos, los Enriques se hacen llamar Quique (o Kike).


----------



## miguel89

También está _Chicho_.


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

francisgranada said:


> Personalmente conozco _Paquita_ (creo que "Paca" no exista, pero no lo sé ...)


 
Paca es también un diminutivo de Francisca y al menos aquí, es bastante común. Paquita es a su vez el diminutivo de Paca.

Francisca → Paca → Paquita


----------



## Jonno

Un famoso torero (Francisco Rivera) se llamaba Paquirri, y a su hijo le llaman Paquirrín. No sé si se pueden considerar diminutivos de Francisco en general o es particular de esas dos personas, no conozco a nadie más que los use.

Añado a la lista Pacho, Pachito y sus versiones femeninas (en mi pueblo comprábamos en la tienda de la Pacha, y después de su hija Pachita )


----------



## Magnalp

Por influencia del inglés, supongo, se usa _Frank_ por aquí (aparte de otros, claro); y últimamente me han estado llamando _Francisquillo_, pero no sé si valga...


----------



## Csalrais

En varias páginas de internet he visto que dan *Frasco* y su diminutivo *Frasquitín* como hipocorístico de Francisco. ¿A alguien le suena?

Por otra parte, en Canarias no es raro encontrar *Pacuco*s aunque creo que es cosa de Gran Canaria principalmente.


----------



## Calambur

Por aquí, lo más común sería *Pancho/Panchito/Pancha/Panchita*
y también *Paco/Paquito/Paca/Paquita*
Otros que recuerdo:
*Panchín*
*Frasco*
*Frasquito*
*Frascuelo*
*Francis*
*Franco* -éste menos, tal vez para no confundir con el apellido-.

Edito. Me he cruzado con *Csalrais*: como ves, yo conocía *Frasco*.


----------



## Magnalp

Lurrezko said:


> En Cataluña, por influencia del catalán, son frecuentes Xesco y Sisco /siscu/.


 
En la primaria me decían _Chesco_, ¿vendrá del catalán?


----------



## Lurrezko

Magnalp said:


> En la primaria me decían _Chesco_, ¿vendrá del catalán?



No me sorprendería


----------



## chileno

Colchonero said:


> Creo que en América es frecuente *Pancho*.



Correcto, pero antiguamente, quizás hasta los años cincuentas se les llamaban *Paco* también, por lo menos en Chile.


----------



## Duometri

Como curiosidad, no recuerdo dónde leí que como San Francisco de Asís era el padre de la comunidad de los franciscanos (*Pa*ter *co*munitatis), de ahí viene lo de Paco.

Últimamente estoy oyendo mucho lo de llamar "Asís" a los Franciscos. Lo siento, pero no puedo evitar pensar en "Asís, Asís gana el Madrid".


----------



## Bark

Lurrezko said:


> En Cataluña, por influencia del catalán, son frecuentes Xesco y Sisco /siscu/.


 


Lurrezko said:


> Con la x de xilófono o xenofobia.


 
¿Con la x de xilófono? ¿No se parece más a la "ch" castellana (o tx catalana)?

Además, también por el catalán, se escucha "Cesc" (/sesc/) pero no sé si éste ya entrará en traducción (Francesc) más que en apócope/apodo.

Un saludo,

Bark


----------



## aommoa

en algún caso también he oido Quisco


----------



## Lurrezko

Bark said:


> ¿Con la x de xilófono? ¿No se parece más a la "ch" castellana (o tx catalana)?
> 
> Además, también por el catalán, se escucha "Cesc" (/sesc/) pero no sé si éste ya entrará en traducción (Francesc) más que en apócope/apodo.
> 
> Un saludo,
> 
> Bark



Es cierto, coloquialmente esta x suena africada /tx/. Y también se usa Cesc /sesc/como hipocorístico. Debe ser difícil de pronunciar: los locutores deportivos llaman Sex al jugador de la selección española...

Un saludo


----------



## clares3

Csalrais said:


> En varias páginas de internet he visto que dan *Frasco* y su diminutivo *Frasquitín* como hipocorístico de Francisco. ¿A alguien le suena?


 Confirmo Frasco pero es minoritario frente a los pacos, curros, etc.


----------



## Adelaida Péndelton

No os olvidéis de Fran, ya que me habéis mencionado a la familia Rivera.

Y conocí una vez un Cisco (que no sé si es que en catalán suena mejor o es que este estaba siempre de resaca y más que serlo parecía que lo estaba. Hecho cisco, digo).


----------



## Aserolf

En México yo los únicos que he escuchado son:

Paco = Como *Paco Stanley* 
Quico = Como el personaje de *'El Chavo del Ocho'* 
Pancho = Como *Pancho Villa*

Saludos ;o)


----------



## francisgranada

Duometri said:


> Como curiosidad, no recuerdo dónde leí que como San Francisco de Asís era el padre de la comunidad de los franciscanos (*Pa*ter *co*munitatis), de ahí viene lo de Paco ...


 
No es muy probable, porque así casi todos los santos fundadores de ordenes religiosos serían _Pacos_ o _Pasos_ (p.e. San Ignacio de Loyola era "*pa*ter *so*cietatis Iesu")... Además, el diminutivo de _Clara_ sería _Maco_ (Santa Clara de Asís, "*ma*ter *co*munitatis" de las clarisas...) 

Pienso que en caso de Paco, Pepe y similares se trata de "palabras infantiles", o más bien de nombres pronunciados por niños.

Pregunta: ¿_Franco_, no se dice por Francisco?
(me parece que en italiano existe, pero no sé si Franco no sea un nombre independiente)


----------



## clares3

Hola
Pues en contra de lo que dice Francisgranada yo sí creo tener entendido que lo de paco viene de pater comunitatis como lo de pepe viene de pater putativus.


----------



## Fernando

En el caso de Paco no sé. En el caso de Pepe me resulta más fácil de creer que viene de Giuseppe o de la variante española (según Wiki Jusep). No tengo autoridad para inclinarme por ninguna de las variantes.


----------



## Bloodsun

Aserolf said:


> Quico = Como el personaje de *'El Chavo del Ocho'*



Quico es de Federico. 

Por acá, como ya dijeron, el apodo más común de *Francisco/a* es Pancho, Panchito, Pancha, Panchita. Aunque yo cada vez los escucho menos. La mayoría prefiere que le digan "Fran", simplemente (yo lo preferiría, antes que me llamen como a un hot-dog).


Saludos.


----------



## Adelaida Péndelton

Pues todos los Quicos que yo conozco son Franciscos (no son muchos, eso también tengo que decirlo ).


----------



## francisgranada

¿_Franco_ como diminutivo de Francisco, no existe en absoluto?


----------



## Lurrezko

francisgranada said:


> ¿_Franco_ como diminutivo de Francisco, no existe en absoluto?



Yo no lo he oído, y tampoco lo echo de menos...


----------



## Aserolf

Bloodsun said:


> Quico es de Federico.
> 
> Por acá, como ya dijeron, el apodo más común de *Francisco/a* es Pancho, Panchito, Pancha, Panchita. Aunque yo cada vez los escucho menos. La mayoría prefiere que le digan "Fran", simplemente (yo lo preferiría, antes que me llamen como a un hot-dog).
> 
> 
> Saludos.


 La verdad en el caso de "Quico" el del Chavo del Ocho, no sabría decir con seguridad si es por Franciso o por Federico, pero de que hay Quicos por Francisco sí los hay!  y también hay "quicos" por Federico.
Yo personalmente conozco a varios Franciscos y Franciscas a los que les dicen "Quico" o "Quica" respectivamente...de hecho conozco un matrimonio formado por un Francisco y una Francisca a los que siempre les hacen burla por sus nombres y a veces les dicen: quico y quica, pancho y pancha, etc...


----------



## azuritah

En Perú es Pancho


----------



## Bloodsun

Aserolf said:


> La verdad en el caso de "Quico" el del Chavo del Ocho, no sabría decir con seguridad si es por Franciso o por Federico, pero de que hay Quicos por Francisco sí los hay!  y también hay "quicos" por Federico.
> Yo personalmente conozco a varios Franciscos y Franciscas a los que les dicen "Quico" o "Quica" respectivamente...de hecho conozco un matrimonio formado por un Francisco y una Francisca a los que siempre les hacen burla por sus nombres y a veces les dicen: quico y quica, pancho y pancha, etc...



Puede ser que halla Quicos y Quicas Franciscos y Franciscas. Pero el Quico del Chavo es Federico. Y la única Quica que yo conocí (mi bisabuela) era Federica.


----------



## cbrena

Lurrezko said:


> Yo no lo he oído, y tampoco lo echo de menos...


Para ser franca (sin llamarme Francisca), yo tampoco...


----------



## Magnalp

Bloodsun said:


> Pero el Quico del Chavo es Federico.


Federico Matalascayando Corcuera. 


Bloodsun said:


> Quico es de Federico.


Tiene toda la razón... aunque he de admitir que sí hay personas que lo toman como Francisco, la mejor prueba es el mensaje mismo de Aserolf...


----------



## Antpax

*Hola a todos:

Os recuerdo que la discusión debe mantenerse dentro de la pregunta original. La discusión sobre los hipocorísticos y demás la he trasladado a este hilo:

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?p=10922007#post10922007

Saludos.

Antpax(Mod)*


----------

